# أستخدام أمواج البحر لتوليد الكهرباء



## freedom lover (29 يونيو 2006)

_.

: إن مشكلة العالم حالياً تندرج في إطار مشكلة الطاقة النظيفة, فالطاقة الناتجة عن المحطات النووية تكاد مخاطرها لا تنتهي ، وأما الطاقة النفطية فمصيرها النضوب بعد فترة من الزمن ليست بالبعيدة.... وبالتالي هنا تبرز الحاجة لإيجاد طاقة بديلة ومتجددة كالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وطاقة الأمواج....

الطاقة الشمسية مكلفة جداً وتتطلب مساحات شاسعة وواسعة لتركيب الخلايا الضوئية ومردودها قليل مقارنة بالتكاليف ، أما طاقة الرياح فتحتاج إلى قوة للرياح ما بين 3-8 م بالثانية والتكاليف التقديرية لإنشاء المروحة الواحدة تفوق 6 ملايين يورو بالأسعار الحالية وتكلفة صيانتها تفوق 100 ألف يورو سنوياً وهذا مكلف جداً, أضف إلى ذلك أن الضجيج الناتج عن تلك المراوح عال جداً .. مما دعا سكان الريف الفرنسي للطلب بإبعاد بعض المراوح لمسافات بعيدة عن قراهم لما تسببه لهم من إزعاج . 
في حين الطاقة الناتجة عن حركة الأمواج يمكن توظيفها والاستفادة منها لتوليد طاقة كهربائية نظيفة بعيداً عن كل أشكال الملوثات التي يمكن أن تخلفها الطرق الأخرى ، فيوم مائج في الشهر يكفي لرفع عشرات الملايين من الأمتار المكعبة إلى سد يرتفع أكثر من 100م بواسطة توربين مائي حديث من تصميمي أيضاً ومن ثم تستخدم مياه هذا السد في توليد عشرات الغيغاواطات يومياً من الكهرباء النظيفة والرخيصة " ويمكننا الاستفادة من بعض الهضاب القريبة من الشاطئ لبناء مثل هذا السد وهناك بعض الأماكن المثالية لهذا الأمر على الساحل السوري " ومن الجدير بالذكر أن تكاليف الإنشاء والصيانة ضئيلة مقارنة بالطرق الأخرى وذلك كون أغلب المواد المستعملة من الأسمنت والحديد ...


وصف المشروع 

يتألف المشروع من مجموعة من الأجهزة الميكانيكية المترابطة مع بعضها البعض والمغروسة تحت سطح مياه البحر ، ويتكون الجهاز الواحد من مكبس يتراوح قطره بين المترين والنصف متر حسب طبيعة المنطقة وشدة الأمواج وكمية الكهرباء المطلوبة . ويتمحور هذا المكبس مع جسر حامل له, ولفواشة ضخمة في نهايته مرتبطة مع المكبس بتمفصل ميكانيكي, ومع حركة الفواشة الناتجة عن حركة الموجة الشاقولية ترتفع الفواشة إلى الأعلى رافعة معها المكبس مع الدولاب المعدل للمطال للأعلى وبالتالي تنفتح نوافذ قفص البستون للأسفل سامحة بدخول تيار الماء إلى اسطوانة الدفع وفي نهاية الموجة تبدأ الفواشة بالهبوط إلى الأسفل تحت تأثير ثقلها الكبير دافعة المكبس باتجاه الأسفل حيث تنغلق نوافذ قفص البستون مدفوعة بضغط المكبس إلى اسطوانة الدفع ومنها إلى قناة جامعة تأخذ معها مياه مجموعة المكابس إلى السد المقام بفرق الارتفاع, ومن ثم نقوم باستخدام مياه السد في تحريك توربين حديث ( عنفة ) ذو مردود عال جداً ليعطينا طاقة كهربائية نتيجة تدفق مياه السد على نهايات أطراف التوربين، فتدفق 1م3 بالثانية على ارتفاع 100 م يولد عشرات الغيغاواطات يومياً . 
ويشير المهندس ديب إنه يفضل إنشاء مثل هذه المشاريع في المناطق المائجة نسبياً حيث يكون ارتفاع الموجة متراً على الأقل, وأن يكون هناك يومان مائجان في الشهر لملء السد بالمياه .. فدفع المكبس الواحد بتصميم وسطي يمكن أن يصل إلى 13000 م3 باليوم في حالة ارتفاع الموجة مترين. 
وكما يقول المهندس ديب يمكن الاستفادة من هذا السد الصناعي لأغراض أخرى, لبناء منشآت سياحية كالمطاعم والفنادق والمنتجعات , وفي بناء صالات رياضية بالإضافة لتربية واستزراع الأسماك ... 
وأخيراً....
لقد حصل المهندس مازن ديب على البراءة لهذا الاختراع من المعهد الوطني للملكية الصناعية فرنسا_ باريس برقم /311409/ بتاريخ 30 /9/2003 ورقم النشر /2860270/ في 21/10 /2005 ، كما نشر هذا الاختراع في مجلة المخترعين في فرنسا في المجلد رقم (5/13) بتاريخ 1/4/ 2005 ، وشارك باختراعه هذا في معرض الاتحاد الفرنسي للمخترعين في حديقة معارض بورت – دو فرساي في 12 /122003 أي قبل حصوله على براءة الاختراع وذلك بترشيح من الاتحاد الفرنسي للمخترعين 
ويقول المخترع بأن براءة الاختراع لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالاستفادة من طاقة أمواج البحر محمية لمدة عشرين عاماً من قبل المعهد الوطني للملكية الصناعية في فرنسا وأقدمها هدية لهذا الوطن الغالي الذي ترخص الدماء من أجله في حال أرادت سوريا استثماره .
ومن الجدير ذكره أن الدراسة التصميمية للمشروع تتألف من 150 صفحة ومن غير الممكن الخوض في التفاصيل في مقال صحفي, ولكن يمكن الدخول بأدق التفاصيل في حال وجود جهة تستثمر هذا المشروع والذي يعد رابحاً بكل المقاييس وذو جدوى اقتصادية عالية, وبحسبة بسيطة يمكن القول أن دخله السنوي الصافي يمكن أن يصل إلى مئات الملايين من الدولارات نظراً لتكاليف الإنشاء والصيانة الرخيصة مقارنة بالطرق الأخرى, والأهم من ذلك كله الحصول على طاقة نظيفة بعيداً عن التلوث البيئي . 
فهل من متشجعين لاستثمار فكرة الاختراع وبعث المشروع إلى حيز الواقع والوجود ....!!!!!؟؟؟؟ _


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الموضوع

موضوع استخدام طاقة الأمواج فكرة رائعة

أتمنى لو كان لديك صور لمشاريع في هذا المجال

للعلم لقد عملت مجموعة من الباحثين في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة في هذا المجال ولقدد حققوا نواتج طيبة

كان أهمها أن وصلت ارتفاع ضخ الماء إلى ما يقارب ال 20 متر

سوف أوضح شيئا عن ميكانيكية عملها لاحقا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 يونيو 2006)

*مجموعة صور لمشاريع في هذا المجال*


إليكم مجموعة صور لمشاريع صغيرة في هذا المجال :


----------



## freedom lover (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الصور وأنشاء الله في موضوع عن الطاقه الشمسيه رح يطبق في الباديه السوريه كتير مهم ...........


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يناير 2008)

> وأنشاء الله في موضوع عن الطاقه الشمسيه رح يطبق في الباديه السوريه كتير مهم ...........



هل من الممكن بعض التفصيلات عن هذا المشروع والموضوع..........؟


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين


----------

